# 2xg goes past the 12K mark!!



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats, Rayda.....you've been busy!!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations Rayda!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Congratulations!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations Rayda, well done indeed :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh...just found out right now, and I didn't know that I already hit 12K. How did it happen? I must have been asleep posting....:laugh:


SABL said:


> Gongrats, Rayda.....you've been busy!!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

2xg said:


> I must have been asleep posting....:laugh:


Teach me that trick :laugh:

Assistant Manager, MVP, 12k posts...

You are going up in the world


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank You!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice job, Rayda.

Congratulations!

John


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats Rayda!!!

Seems like i was just congrating you on your MVP ranking ray:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks again All.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats Rayda I'am on your tail lol


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done Rayda! !


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats on the 12k mark!


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Congratulations again Rayda!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations Rayda.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks again!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congrats Rayda, Keep up the great work!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Great work! Congratulations!


----------

